# Lebanon - Middle east



## Sigma (Nov 17, 2018)

Dear All,
In Lebanon it's hard to join because a lot of irregular lodges and the bad images how the people look to freemason. 
I checked a lot of forms and found what are the regular lodges near me, I try to contact some of the regular lodges through the website because I don't know a true Brother in a regular lodge.
Before I go further I have a very specific question is it possible to keep my identity undisclosed if I join any regular lodge in Lebanon (for many personal reason specially because how my surrounding think about mason).
Thank you in advance


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 17, 2018)

It sounds like that local lodge already keeps things under wraps there. Also, most Brothers understand that not everyone wants to advertise their Masonic affiliation therefore Masons are pretty good about keeping things like that secretive.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 17, 2018)

Thank you for your reply. But what about the other bodies such as the grand orient de canaan and other. I hope if some just can help to contact one of the regular lodges in Lebanon not other politics and personal benefit bodies calling themself mason...


----------



## Bloke (Nov 17, 2018)

Sigma said:


> Thank you for your reply. But what about the other bodies such as the grand orient de canaan and other. I hope if some just can help to contact one of the regular lodges in Lebanon not other politics and personal benefit bodies calling themself mason...



You're motives sound worthy.

I would firstly look at
https://dgll.org/en/


Brothers - is this one legit ?
https://nymasons.org/site/districts-lodges/district-grand-lodge-syria-lebanon/

"grand orient de canaan"
That is not a group I could visit as a (regular) Freemason under my Grand Lodge.

I understand your want for anonymity , and that will likely be the case, but I would not be a member of an organisation I would be unwilling to stand up for and defend - anonymity might be your (and sometimes my) preferred position, but one day a relative or friend might see you going into a lodge building, what would you do then ? Deny, leave or defend a worthy organistion ? 
(This is not a question for you to answer to us,but for you to answer for yourself - noting it probably took me two years to make up my mind where I stood, and only after experiencing Freemasonry - then the answer was easy, defend the organisation against it detractors. . but I am also blessed to live in a very safe and stable western democracy.. )


----------



## Sigma (Nov 17, 2018)

You are right regarding anonymity it's not right to be like this But in my contry it is hard to be a regular brother because a lot of irregular and fraud bodies the issue is that I don't want my family to be in a bad situation specialy at the beggining.
I already sent an email to the dgll hoping to contact someone near to me to discuss all the points before any further steps.
Thank you again for your reply


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2018)

GUYS I'M REALY SUPER CONFUSED I SEARCHED THE INTERNET AND I FOUND UGLL AND OTHER LODGES AND ALL SAYS THAT ARE MASON.
Some are recognized by clipsas
http://www.gullodge.com/Home/recognition
I hope if you can help me to know where I should start and what I should read and from where to find good information. because also here we have godf and other and all using symbols talking about human and brothers... Some use mason for polical issues other to improve there business. 
In my heart I know what I want but I'm not sure where to start. 
I love help peolple I serve my community and church when ever I can and with all free time that I have. 
Hoping to get your guides
Thank you


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 18, 2018)

Sigma said:


> GUYS I'M REALY SUPER CONFUSED I SEARCHED THE INTERNET AND I FOUND UGLL AND OTHER LODGES AND ALL SAYS THAT ARE MASON.
> Some are recognized by clipsas
> http://www.gullodge.com/Home/recognition
> I hope if you can help me to know where I should start and what I should read and from where to find good information. because also here we have godf and other and all using symbols talking about human and brothers... Some use mason for polical issues other to improve there business.
> ...


These are legitimate :  https://nymasons.org/site/districts-lodges/district-grand-lodge-syria-lebanon/
( note, they  have now formed a new grand lodge in Lebanon, but this will work). 
and
https://dgll.org/en/


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you for your reply, already I sent a request on dgll and i will check the second link.
Hope I can get more infos
Regards


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2018)

I'm not a brother yet and I hope I will be soon, in the past 3 days I was searching a lot, to be a better man is very nice idea but there is something that still not clear to me. 300 years ago the mason officialy started as I understood but it was before maybe not organized like this. And as for today there is in lebanon alone more than 60 group called them self freemason irregular most of them.
Each group say that the other group is irregular, if I will compare it to christian there is the orthodox people didn't change and all other groups is it like this in regular and irregular? 
Regards


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 18, 2018)

Sigma said:


> I'm not a brother yet and I hope I will be soon, in the past 3 days I was searching a lot, to be a better man is very nice idea but there is something that still not clear to me. 300 years ago the mason officialy started as I understood but it was before maybe not organized like this. And as for today there is in lebanon alone more than 60 group called them self freemason irregular most of them.
> Each group say that the other group is irregular, if I will compare it to christian there is the orthodox people didn't change and all other groups is it like this in regular and irregular?
> Regards



No one says the two links I provided you are irregular. 

The grand lodge system began 300 Years ago. We have lodge  minutes from late 16th C.


----------



## Matt L (Nov 18, 2018)

Brother's Bloke and Glen pointed you in the right direction.  I was in Beirut in for a few months in 1982, 83 and 84.  I plan on visiting again someday, to see the beauty of the city.  I want to see the historical part of the city near Nijmeh and the outlying area.  Good luck in your quest.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> No one says the two links I provided you are irregular.
> 
> The grand lodge system began 300 Years ago. We have lodge  minutes from late 16th C.


Sir maybe my english is note so good that is why you didn't get my point. I checked the two links and already use the contact forum and send them messages in order to get contact with them and get more infos.
In your point of view the regulaty means no changes in any point going back to 1717, but if you check all other mason website when searching the net they all says that are regular and recognized you can go back to the link I provided to understand why I am asking: http://www.gullodge.com/Home/recognition
CLIPSAS UMM GLUDE and around 150 grand lodge are listed worldwide.
It is normal in any group and in any community that people are not union same as at the church I mean. 
The GODF also goes back to mid 1700 and previously it was recognised until they remove some main points right? The website is amazing the media they do, they work a lot of politics and if I didn't reach your form I was trying to contact grand orient de canaan!
Maybe the point of regulaty and irregulaty is not confusing for you because you know a lot about it, but from my side I only no the freemason in lebanon from people say they are but beleive me when you see there daily work in life you understand that they are far from be mason... These people are from irregular bodies and when I understand this from your forum I tried to telling them this and they didn't beleive me...
I hope it is clear now I need to read a lot of resources to understand the freemasonry as you guys do it here but for me it's ok always there is the first step and this is my first step toward my new path as I wish.
Thank you again and regards


----------



## Sigma (Nov 18, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Brother's Bloke and Glen pointed you in the right direction.  I was in Beirut in for a few months in 1982, 83 and 84.  I plan on visiting again someday, to see the beauty of the city.  I want to see the historical part of the city near Nijmeh and the outlying area.  Good luck in your quest.


You are right Lebanon is a very nice contry and if you arleady visit it you will understand how people always are divided here and it's the same regarding the mason bodies it's a bit sad in lebanon and hard to get the good direcrion always.
Regards


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 18, 2018)

Sigma said:


> Sir maybe my english is note so good that is why you didn't get my point. I checked the two links and already use the contact forum and send them messages in order to get contact with them and get more infos.
> In your point of view the regulaty means no changes in any point going back to 1717, but if you check all other mason website when searching the net they all says that are regular and recognized you can go back to the link I provided to understand why I am asking: http://www.gullodge.com/Home/recognition
> CLIPSAS UMM GLUDE and around 150 grand lodge are listed worldwide.
> It is normal in any group and in any community that people are not union same as at the church I mean.
> ...


I never said that regularity meant no changes since 1717. 

The two links I provided are regular. 

Also see https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


----------



## Sigma (Nov 19, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> I never said that regularity meant no changes since 1717.
> 
> The two links I provided are regular.
> 
> Also see https://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


Ok thx i will keep u updated and in case new question i will write it here


----------



## Sigma (Nov 19, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> It sounds like that local lodge already keeps things under wraps there. Also, most Brothers understand that not everyone wants to advertise their Masonic affiliation therefore Masons are pretty good about keeping things like that secretive.


Dear All, Can you please advice what book I should start reading to get more information and to be prepared once I have succeed to connect with any regular masson in Lebanon.
I thanks your support
Best regards


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 19, 2018)

You don’t need to read anything. Just be patient.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 20, 2018)

Sigma said:


> Dear All, Can you please advice what book I should start reading to get more information and to be prepared once I have succeed to connect with any regular masson in Lebanon.



As above really there is nothing that you can actually do to prepare, however, once you are actually speaking (in the flesh) to a Freemason where you are that will be the time to start asking such questions.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 20, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> As above really there is nothing that you can actually do to prepare, however, once you are actually speaking (in the flesh) to a Freemason where you are that will be the time to start asking such questions.


Thank you. I am waiting now to contact someone regular here, i already met three of freemason all of them was not in the listed lodges that I got it here, And I sent my request through the website to the regular lodge hope to hear from them soon. 
Regards


----------



## Sigma (Nov 20, 2018)

Dear All, 
One of my friends send the attached link: http://www.grandorientduliban.org/?page_id=82
In summary, he say what happened in 1717 is only between 4 lodges in uk only and all other lodges didn't accept it, and he say what happened in 1717 make a blockage with the history of freemasonry and was not right.
I realy appreciate if someone can help me and give me the contact of someone regular in lebanon in order to proceed because all other irregular lodges in lebanon are easy to find or to call but the regular one I'm not able to find or contact them. near me I have 4 lodges and I asked for location no one could give me. Please if someone can send me good information or clarify more about the regular and irregular issue it will be good for me. Because I don't want to start my journey in a bad way or in a way that is not recognised. 
Best regards


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 20, 2018)

You’ve been given the contact information  for regular Masons repeatedly. I am not going to give you an individual name, and I hope no one else will either. 

I  will end my participation in the discussion.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 20, 2018)

Glen Cook said:


> You’ve been given the contact information  for regular Masons repeatedly. I am not going to give you an individual name, and I hope no one else will either.
> 
> I  will end my participation in the discussion.


I Sent both an email on website through forum no direct email or phone, I appreciate if you can ask someone to contact me by email. I will PM you with my email and a password so the person who will contact I will know he is through this website.
Regards


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 20, 2018)

Sigma said:


> I Sent both an email on website through forum no direct email or phone, I appreciate if you can ask someone to contact me by email. I will PM you with my email and a password so the person who will contact I will know he is through this website.
> Regards


I think your main problem is that you seem to think that someone is going to react to your contact immediately and that doesn't even hap[pen here in the West where Freemasonry has none of the issues that it has in your country.

In just a few days you have stated that you have contacted several (at least) organisations and are telling us that you've had no reply. You won't!

You need to slow yourself down and give it a few more weeks before thinking you haven't made contact.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 20, 2018)

Mike Martin said:


> I think your main problem is that you seem to think that someone is going to react to your contact immediately and that doesn't even hap[pen here in the West where Freemasonry has none of the issues that it has in your country.
> 
> In just a few days you have stated that you have contacted several (at least) organisations and are telling us that you've had no reply. You won't!
> 
> You need to slow yourself down and give it a few more weeks before thinking you haven't made contact.


Ok noted I thought i should received an auto reply or confirmation that message is received and request is in progress. You are right i should slow my self a bit thanks.


----------



## Sigma (Nov 22, 2018)

Update: I got a reply to my email and I'm on the process to meet someone to know what is the next step.
Thx people for your time. 
Best regards


----------



## Bloke (Nov 22, 2018)

Sigma said:


> Update: I got a reply to my email and I'm on the process to meet someone to know what is the next step.
> Thx people for your time.
> Best regards


Congrats !


----------



## Matt L (Nov 24, 2018)

Sigma said:


> Update: I got a reply to my email and I'm on the process to meet someone to know what is the next step.
> Thx people for your time.
> Best regards



That's good news.  Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## goomba (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm late to this thread.  But the Grand Lodge of the District of Columbia has a lodge, Phoenix No. 1001, in Lebanon.  

https://www.dcgrandlodge.org/lodge-locator.html


----------



## Brother H (Dec 14, 2018)

Dear Sigma,

I did not read all the communications above, but I can tell you that I am a Lebanese Master Mason; my Lodge is located in Lebanon, working under the Jurisdiction of the Grand Lodge of New York.

You made the first big step when you decided not to join an irregular Lodge.

Not all Lebanese Brethren have Masonic signs on their cars, and not all of them wear their rings. It is something that you will decide, and we respect your decision, especially knowing that in Lebanon we are kind of living in high religious areas (example, I have monks, priests and nuns in my family, not all of them are aware of my position with the Freemasons, BUT I NEVER REMOVE MY RING).

Anyway, please feel free to send me a Private Message, and will come back to you with any assistance I can provide.

All the best!
Regards,


----------

